# remplacer la pile 1/2AA par des piles normales ?



## ccciolll (22 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour, la pile 1/2 AA 3,6 volts de mon mac est morte.
De fait quand je l'allume il faut toujours lui remettre l'heure. C'est fastidieux.

Il s'agit d'un g3/233 mais c'est la même pile depuis les LC que dans les powermacG4 (j'ai vérifié). Cette pile sert uniquement à maintenir l'horloge interne à l'heure.

Je sais pas si ce sont aussi les même sdans les macs plus récents, j'ai pas le courage de sortir la pelle à tarte pour ouvrir mon mini et aller vérifier, mais de toutes façons on s'en fiche, là n'est pas la question.

Bref, ça fait bientôt un an que mon g3 me dmeande une pile, je vais peut-être accepter. Et puis je regarde dans le catalogue du magasin d'electronqiue près de chez moi.
QUOI !?
10 EUROS LA PILE !!!!!!!!!!!
ÇA VA PAS LA TÊTE !!!

Alors du coup, je me demande si je pourrais pas remplacer cet 1/2AA 3,6 volts par 2 LR6 de 1,5 volts, ou mieux, 3 LR6 rechargeables de 1,2 v (3*1,2 ça fait bien 3,6 non ?)
Mais je ne sais pas si il y d'autres détails à vérifer, genre l'ampérage ou des trucs du gene (le collège et les cours de techno sont bien loins).
Sur la pile morte, il n'est pas précisé d'ampérage, juste écrit 1/2 AA 3,6 volts.

Parceque moi, je te colle vite fait 3 piles à 1,2 volts et avec un peu de fil de cuivre et de patience, hop là, voilà une pile d'horloge pour pas un rond (j'ai des LR6 rechargeables qui prennent la poussière).


Tiens, puisqu'on est dans le sujet, une petite anecdote amusante : mon collègue me parle d'un Imac 2e génération qu'il avait (la génération avec aspirateur à CD) qui ne comportait même pas d'emplacement pour une pile. Donc dès qu'il le débranchait pour le transporter (et a poignée incite à le transporter quand elle ne romp pas) il fallait remettre à l'heure, et en l'occurence pour lui, ré-installer ATM qui ne supportait pas le chagement d'heure.
Pfff, apple des fois


----------



## le_magi61 (22 Septembre 2006)

A priori, cette pile &#224; une tension de 3,6Vcc pour une capacit&#233; de 100mAh.

Si tu prends 3 piles rechargeables de 1,2V en s&#233;rie, d'une capacit&#233; au moins &#233;gale &#224; 1000mAh chacune, &#231;a devrait marcher 

Mais attention quand tu fixeras les piles entre elles si tu les soudent. Les piles n'aiment PAS DU TOUT etre chauff&#233;es


----------



## bish0p (22 Septembre 2006)

ccciolll a dit:


> 10 EUROS LA PILE !!!!!!!!!!!
> ÇA VA PAS LA TÊTE !!!



Entre toi et moi (qui ai en ce moment un possible problème de pile), je trouve au contraire que 10 euros pour une maintenance une fois tous les cinq ans, c'est donné ! C'est même remplaçable sans rien dévisser.

Je repose ma question dans ce fil, plus approprié, l'ampérage/heure a t-il une quelconque importance ou est-ce totalement anecdotique lors d'un rempacement de pile ?

De plus, la pile ne gère pas que l'horodatage mais elle est responsable du maintien de l'alimentation de chaque composants de la carte mere, plus particulierement du Power Management Unit (PMU)

Merci.


----------



## le_magi61 (22 Septembre 2006)

L'amperage-heure (Ah) va jouer sur la dur&#233;e de vie de ta pile. En prenant une 2000mAh, tu auras une dur&#233;e de vie 2 fois plus longue qu'une 1000mAh 

Quand la capacit&#233; de la pile diminue, la tension varie aussi. Si elle est trop basse, le systeme ne fonctionnera plus


----------



## ccciolll (22 Septembre 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:


> A priori, cette pile à une tension de 3,6Vcc pour une capacité de 100mAh.
> 
> Si tu prends 3 piles rechargeables de 1,2V en série, d'une capacité au moins égale à 1000mAh chacune, ça devrait marcher
> 
> Mais attention quand tu fixeras les piles entre elles si tu les soudent. Les piles n'aiment PAS DU TOUT etre chauffées



Merci, c'est simple et précis.

Rassure-toi, je ne songeais pas à souder les piles, si je faisais ça, je pourrais plus les recharger
Je vais trouver un vieux tiroir à pile sur un jouet en panne aux encombrants et puis voilà


----------



## bish0p (22 Septembre 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:


> L'amperage-heure (Ah) va jouer sur la durée de vie de ta pile. En prenant une 2000mAh, tu auras une durée de vie 2 fois plus longue qu'une 1000mAh
> 
> Quand la capacité de la pile diminue, la tension varie aussi. Si elle est trop basse, le systeme ne fonctionnera plus



Merci de cette information, ça ne me rassure pas sur mon problème ici
car j'ai testé une pile comme il faut mais avec 1200mAh mais le problème était le même.

Si tu peux y jeter un oeil pour me dire ce que tu en penses...


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Septembre 2006)

ccciolll a dit:


> Bref, ça fait bientôt un an que mon g3 me dmeande une pile, je vais peut-être accepter. Et puis je regarde dans le catalogue du magasin d'electronqiue près de chez moi.
> QUOI !?
> 10 EUROS LA PILE !!!!!!!!!!!
> ÇA VA PAS LA TÊTE !!!



Et au Carchan du coin, ou au centre Lefoncé, dans les deux cas au rayon "appareils photos" , tu t'es renseigné ? Il y a aussi le magasin Phox ou le photographe de quartier.

Ces piles ne servent pas que sur des ordinateurs, on peut en trouver à pas mal d'endroits, à des prix variant du simple au triple !


----------



## ccciolll (22 Septembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et au Carchan du coin, ou au centre Lefonc&#233;, dans les deux cas au rayon "appareils photos" , tu t'es renseign&#233; ? Il y a aussi le magasin Phox ou le photographe de quartier.
> 
> Ces piles ne servent pas que sur des ordinateurs, on peut en trouver &#224; pas mal d'endroits, &#224; des prix variant du simple au triple !



Ce genre de piles, on n'en trouve pas dans le ALaCampagne &#224; c&#244;t&#233; de chez moi, et le sp&#233;cialiste d'electronique dans le catalogue duquel j'ai regard&#233; (qui &#233;tait &#224; l'origine une petite bo&#238;te locale mais a &#233;t&#233; rachet&#233; par un grand groupe allemand qui porte un pr&#233;nom de viking (enfin &#231;a me fait penser &#224; un viking)) est parmi les moins cher en piles de toutes formes et toutes tailles, en g&#233;n&#233;ral, si j'ai besoin d'une pile sp&#233;ciale (t&#233;l&#233;commande, pile bouton, pile rechargeable) je vais chez eux&#8230;


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Septembre 2006)

Et eux, tu les a contact&#233;s ? Parce que ces piles lithium 3,6V demi AA, j'en ai achet&#233; une pour mon appareil photo, et j'ai du la payer dans les 4,50 &#8364; chez un photographe de quartier, alors, ton fournisseur "pas cher" me laisse dubitatif :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (22 Septembre 2006)

Trop fort un sujet pour &#233;conomiser 4 euros


----------



## ccciolll (22 Septembre 2006)

Ben ouais, economiser 4 euros.
Et puis peut-être même économiser l'emploi d'une pile non rechargeable en utilisant des piles rechargeables

Pour 1001 piles, ils sont à dunkerque, ça fait loin.

Mais mon idée de piles "normales" j'en suis plutôt content, je crois que je vais faire comme ça.

Plutôt que d'avoir des piles qui prennent la poussière dans un placard et d'envoyer des 1/2 AA en incinérateur les unes après les autres, je préfère ma solution, tiens.

Comme quoi, vouloir economiser 4 euros peut nous faire adpter des comportements écologiques

Vivie la récup !


----------



## claude72 (22 Septembre 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Si tu prends 3 piles rechargeables de 1,2V en série, d'une capacité au moins égale à 1000mAh chacune, ça devrait marcher


et


> L'amperage-heure (Ah) va jouer sur la durée de vie de ta pile. En prenant une 2000mAh, tu auras une durée de vie 2 fois plus longue qu'une 1000mAh


1) les piles rechargeable, ça s'appelle des accumulateurs...

2) un "ampérage/heure" ça n'existe pas : ça s'appelle une capacité,

3) "ampérage", est un mot qui n'existe pas en électricité, ça n'existe qu'en bricolage... (comme le "voltage"),

4) tu peux même prendre des accus de 4000 mA/h ou de 10000 mA/h, la durée de vie de ton succédané de pile ne dépassera jamais entre 1 mois et 1 mois et demi au mieux, car dans cette application la capacité de l'accumulateur n'a aucune importance, dans la mesure où il sera déchargé par son auto-décharge naturelle (environ 3% par jour pour du cadmium-nickel) bien avant d'être déchargé par la consommation du Mac (même chose quand tu mets des accus dans une télécommande ou dans une horloge ou un réveil : ils sont déchargés par auto-décharge avant d'être déchargé par l'utilisation),

5) autre problème avec des accus du genre "pile rechargeable" (cadmium-nickel ou nickel-hydrure) : en fin de charge, leur tension est de l'ordre de 1,4 V par élément : ce qui fait 4,2 V pour tes 3 éléments au lieu des 3,6 demandés. Tu fais comme tu veux, mais moi je ne prendrai pas le risque.



Si vraiment tu veux bricoler, essaye de voir si la mémoire ne pourrait pas se contenter de 3 V, donc de deux bonnes vieilles piles alcalines 1,5 V en série.

Dernière chose : si tu veux souder sur la carte mère, n'oublie pas les précautions élémentaires de la soudure sur carte à composants C-MOS : mise à la masse du fer, de la carte et de l'opérateur !


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Septembre 2006)

ccciolll a dit:


> Ben ouais, economiser 4 euros.
> Et puis peut-être même économiser l'emploi d'une pile non rechargeable en utilisant des piles rechargeables
> 
> Pour 1001 piles, ils sont à dunkerque, ça fait loin.
> ...



Renseignement pris il y a 1/2 heure au centre Leguérisseur de mon bled, chez eux, en Duracel, le 1/2AA 3,6V est à 2,46 TTC


----------



## Invité (22 Septembre 2006)

claude72 a dit:


> et
> 
> 1) les piles rechargeable, ça s'appelle des accumulateurs...
> 
> ...



Ouah, ça c'est une super leçon !  
Le contenu est parfait, mais je trouve que ça manque un peu de pédagogie (smiley's  )


----------



## claude72 (22 Septembre 2006)

Invité a dit:


> je trouve que ça manque un peu de pédagogie


Euhh, oui, tu as raison je sais, je ne suis pas pédagogue et en plus, je suis un peu "brut de décoffrage", grande gueule et sale caractère d'habitude, j'essaye de faire attention, mais quand je suis un peu énervé le naturel reprend le dessus désolé, je m'en excuse.


Pour info (et pour me faire pardonner), l'alimentation de la mémoire de sauvegarde des données de base dans les systèmes à base d'informatique a toujours été et est toujours un problème difficile à résoudre : les accumulateurs cadmium-nickel ont été largement utilisés dans les années 70 et le début des 80, mais ils posaient tellement de problèmes divers à l'usage, que leur utilisation à commencé à diminuer petit à petit vers la 2e moitié des années 80 au profit des piles lithium !!!
Aujourd'hui, la tendance est aux mémoires non-volatiles (genre EEPROM) ou à l'appareil qui reste toujours alimenté 24 h/24 par le secteur, ou par la batterie de la voiture (auto-radio et des calculateurs d'injection, allumage, boîte auto, etc.)

Dans ma carrière de dépanneur TV/vidéo, j'ai déjà changé quelques batteries de sauvegarde cadmium-nickel dans des postes de TV et des magnétoscopes, avec en plus souvent la nécessité de nettoyer soigneusement le circuit imprimé pour enlever les cristaux de potasse caustique formés par l'électrolyte qui avait fuit de la vieille batterie, voire même de refaire les pistes en cuivre et/ou de changer quelques composants rongés par l'électrolyte.
Parfois même, le constructeur nous livrait une pile lithium 3,6 V 1/2 AA (avec des picots à souder) pour remplacer la batterie cadmium-nickel ! (dans ce cas, la pile lithium dure souvent plus longtemps que la batterie Cd-Ni).

Et pour finir, j'ai déjà grillé une RAM C-MOS dans un magnétoscope en changeant sa batterie sans avoir pris la précaution de me mettre à la masse.


----------



## Invité (22 Septembre 2006)

claude72 a dit:


> Euhh, oui, tu as raison je sais, je ne suis pas pédagogue et en plus, je suis un peu "brut de décoffrage", grande gueule et sale caractère d'habitude, j'essaye de faire attention, mais quand je suis un peu énervé le naturel reprend le dessus désolé, je m'en excuse.
> 
> 
> Pour info (et pour me faire pardonner), l'alimentation de la mémoire de sauvegarde des données de base dans les systèmes à base d'informatique a toujours été et est toujours un problème difficile à résoudre : les accumulateurs cadmium-nickel ont été largement utilisés dans les années 70 et le début des 80, mais ils posaient tellement de problèmes divers à l'usage, que leur utilisation à commencé à diminuer petit à petit vers la 2e moitié des années 80 au profit des piles lithium !!!
> ...



T'es vraiment une mine d'information  
A titre indicatif, t'as rien a te faire pardonner (j'avais mis les smileys, non  )
Je voulais juste dire qu'avec toutes les infos que tu fais passer, si en plus tu pensais à mettre quelques  tu serais vraiment au top.


----------



## bish0p (24 Septembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Renseignement pris il y a 1/2 heure au centre Leguérisseur de mon bled, chez eux, en Duracel, le 1/2AA 3,6V est à 2,46 TTC



Dans un Apple Center 18 euros, chez 1001 piles 10 euros, chez un spécialiste Mac 15 euros, chez le photographe et le bijoutier du coin, il n'y en a pas. C'est où ton bled ? 

Vous confirmez que les 850 mAh conseillés sur un iMac G3 500 ne sont pas justifiés ? N'importe quelle pile 1/2AA en 3,6V fait l'affaire ? Merci.


----------



## mfay (24 Septembre 2006)

Je n'utilise plus que des CR2 pour mes MAC :

Presque la même taille (rentre un ptit peu plus difficilement), 3v seulement.

Mais ça marche très bien et longtemps


----------



## claude72 (24 Septembre 2006)

Donc, je disais : "_Aujourd'hui, la tendance est aux mémoires non-volatiles (genre EEPROM) ou à l'appareil qui reste toujours alimenté 24 h/24_... ou plus exactement :  aujourd'hui, la tendance est aux mémoires non-volatiles (genre EEPROM) *ET* à l'appareil qui reste toujours alimenté 24 h/24 : en effet, les mémoires non-volatiles* ont un nombre limité de cycles d'écriture/effacement/réécriture : il faut donc faire attention à la fréquence de modification des données stockées dessus, car *elles ne peuvent pas être utilisées pour stocker des données qui changent trop fréquemment*.

Or il y a deux types de données utilisateur à stocker dans un système utilisant l'informatique, du genre télé, magnétoscope, lecteur DVD, téléphone portable, cafetière électrique, machine à coudre ou ordinateur :

1) les réglages de configuration faits par l'utilisateurs, comme les chaines, les réglages préférenciels de volume, couleur, contraste, langue, etc. : ces données, généralement entrées soit une fois pour toute ou soit changées peu fréquemment peuvent être stockées sans problème dans une mémoire flash (ou sur un disque dur quand l'appareil en est équipé).

2) l'heure, et les programmations d'enregistrement d'un magnétoscope sont des données fréquemment modifiées : le nombre de programmations d'enregistrement d'un magnétoscope peut atteindre une ou deux par jour, et l'heure change au mieux toutes les minutes, voire même toutes les secondes : à ce rythme, une mémoire flash ne tiendrait pas une journée. Une seule solution : utiliser une RAM normale (dont le nombre de réécriture possible est presque infini), et faire en sorte qu'elle ne perde jamais son alimentation, soit en laissant constament l'appareil branché (sur le secteur ou sur la batterie de la voiture dans le cas d'un auto-radio, ou la batterie d'alimentation dans les téléphones portables, les PDA et les ordinateurs portables), soit en prévoyant une réserve de courant en cas de panne de secteur :
- batterie cadmium-nickel : ça vieillit (très) mal, et généralement c'est quand on en a besoin que l'on s'apperçoit qu'elle est morte (pour l'anecdote, après une coupure de secteur, les magnétoscopes V2000 Phillips 1re génération testaient l'état de leur batterie Cd-Ni, et n'utilisaient les données contenues dans la RAM que si la batterie était en bon état !!!),
- condensateur de très haute capacité : quelques magnétoscopes ont un condensateur (3,3 farads) qui garde l'heure et les programmations quelques secondes (généralement moins d'une minute : c'est suffisant dans le cas de micro-coupures). Ce système existe aussi dans quelques Mac portables, afin de ne pas perdre les données le temps d'un changement de la batterie
- pile lithium : l'avantage de la pile lithium, c'est qu'elle a une auto-décharge pratiquement nulle, même sur une longue période (plus de 10 ans sans problème), donc elle peut tenir très longtemps si elle ne sert que de sécurité en cas de coupure d'alimentation (les 2 piles de mon Mac II FX ont duré plus de 12 ans chez moi, et je l'avais acheté d'occasion !!!)
- pile alcaline, comme les Mac des séries Performa 6200-63x0-6400-6500 et 5xx0 : prix raisonnable, mais tenue dans le temps moins bonne que la pile lithium : 4-5 ans maxi




* plus courament appelées "mémoires flash" : le même genre que celles qui servent pour stocker le firmware des Mac, ou le BIOS des PC, qui sont aussi utilisées dans les cartes de téléphones, les puces de comptage des cartouches d'encre d'imprimantes jet-d'encre (EPSON), et aussi avec des capacités plus grandes dans les cartes mémoires d'APN, les clé USB, les baladeurs MP3, etc.


Bon, je vais arrêter là


----------



## gazobu (24 Septembre 2006)

19 post pour remplacer une pile à 5 :affraid::affraid::affraid: je rêve !


----------



## Invité (24 Septembre 2006)

Non, 20 (et 21 avec le mien)


----------



## ccciolll (25 Septembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Renseignement pris il y a 1/2 heure au centre Leguérisseur de mon bled, chez eux, en Duracel, le 1/2AA 3,6V est à 2,46 TTC


C'est quoi Le guérisseur, j'ai pas trouvé le jeu de mot pour le coup
T'es sûr qu'ils ont bien compris de quel type de piles tu parlais ?
Parceque d'après bishOp, c'est pas ces prix là.





claude72 a dit:


> 5) autre problème avec des accus du genre "pile rechargeable" (cadmium-nickel ou nickel-hydrure) : en fin de charge, leur tension est de l'ordre de 1,4 V par élément : ce qui fait 4,2 V pour tes 3 éléments au lieu des 3,6 demandés. Tu fais comme tu veux, mais moi je ne prendrai pas le risque.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



> 5 ) ah, c'est pour ça qu'il donne uassi une tension "à vide" dans le catalogue, je me demandais justement à quoi ça correspondait.

> 6) ce serait peut-être plus raisonnable, en revanche, ça me fait revenir à des piles non rechargeables, on a moins d'intérêt "écologique"

> 7) je ne comptais pas souder mais trouver un moyen de coincer le fil, mais en effet, plus tu en parles plus ça parait risqué et complexe.



gazobu a dit:


> 19 post pour remplacer une pile à 5 :affraid::affraid::affraid: je rêve !



ah bon, tu l'as trouvée qqpart à 5 euros toi ?
Mais où ?
En tout cas, cette discussion était intéressante, on y a compris que de vouloir bricoler ne serait-ce que la pile, c'est bien compliqué. Je pense pour le coup que je vais me contenter de mettre la pile prévue, et puis BASTA. Mais bon, si je peux la trouver à 246 au lieu de 995 c'est toujours ça, surtout que, pour les piles, la différence de prix n'est pas une différence de qualité du produit, ni de conditions sociales du fabricant ou du détaillant, c'est vraiment uniquement une différence de bénéfice dans la poche des actionnaires.

Et puis de toutes façons, oui, 22 posts pour 5 euros, pourquoi pas, si on multiplie ensuite par autant de personnes concernées "Un petit geste par ci, un petit geste par là", même sur TF1 ils vous font la morale entre la météo et les pubs Ah, quel joli monde !


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Septembre 2006)

ccciolll a dit:


> C'est quoi Le gu&#233;risseur, j'ai pas trouv&#233; le jeu de mot pour le coup


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Septembre 2006)

ccciolll a dit:


> C'est quoi Le guérisseur, j'ai pas trouvé le jeu de mot pour le coup
> T'es sûr qu'ils ont bien compris de quel type de piles tu parlais ?
> Parceque d'après bishOp, c'est pas ces prix là.



Dans les jeux de rôle de type "Sword and sorcery", un perso ayant des talents de guérisseur s'appelle un clerc. Je te laisse trouver la suite 

Pour la pile, j'ai vu 1/2 AA sur l'emballage. A moins qu'il n'y ait plusieurs tensions dans ce format, ce qui me surprendrait, c'est bien la bonne, je pense.


----------



## ccciolll (25 Septembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Dans les jeux de r&#244;le de type "Sword and sorcery", un perso ayant des talents de gu&#233;risseur s'appelle un clerc. Je te laisse trouver la suite
> 
> Pour la pile, j'ai vu 1/2 AA sur l'emballage. A moins qu'il n'y ait plusieurs tensions dans ce format, ce qui me surprendrait, c'est bien la bonne, je pense.



Ouais, j'avais pens&#233; &#224; cette cha&#238;ne l&#224;, c'est juste que Clerc, pour moi, &#231;a fait plut&#244; tpenser &#224; un genre de pretre, 
Ou alors qqun &#224; qui on vient tirer les choses chez le notaire.

Bref, faudrait que je vois &#231;a. Je retournerai voir dans mon ALaCampagne si ils auraient pas &#231;a depuis, peut-&#234;tre que ton LeGu&#233;risseur est un cas &#224; part et qu'on en trouve pas chez les autres LeGu&#233;risseur


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Septembre 2006)

Je pr&#233;cise que ce n'est pas au rayon "piles" que &#231;a se trouve, mais au rayon "appareils photos, informatique, baladeurs, t&#233;l&#233;phones mobiles ratons laveurs etc".


----------



## ccciolll (25 Septembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je précise que ce n'est pas au rayon "piles" que ça se trouve, mais au rayon "appareils photos, informatique, baladeurs, téléphones mobiles ratons laveurs etc".



Mmmh, c'est là que j'avais cherché. Mais c'était il y a, pffffff, des mois.

Chez toi non plus ils font pas de ratons-laveurs ? C'est dingue ça.


----------



## kertruc (15 Octobre 2006)

Et dans mon "Rondpoint" y en a pas non plus...

PS : c'est quoi le jeu de pas citer les marques ???
Une nouvelle &#233;thique ?


----------



## le_magi61 (15 Octobre 2006)

pour ne pas leur faire de pub... (par le robot google...)


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Octobre 2006)

kertruc a dit:


> Et dans mon "Rondpoint" y en a pas non plus...
> 
> PS : c'est quoi le jeu de pas citer les marques ???
> Une nouvelle éthique ?



Bon, pour te faire plaisir :

Carchan
Aufour
Leno
Casiclerc
Mamie (qui écrase les prouts)


Lààà ... Ça va mieux ?


----------



## kertruc (16 Octobre 2006)

Et donc faut dire SouteneurG&#233; ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Octobre 2006)

kertruc a dit:


> Et donc faut dire SouteneurGé ?



Non, c'est MacGe, pas MaqGe. Bon, on revient au sujet, là ménant ?


----------

